# Reveal-S Cotton Sublimation



## 3Impressions (Aug 29, 2016)

Has anybody tested the Reveal-S Cotton Sublimation transfer film? 
I'm interested in the results.


----------



## SouthMSbowtique (Feb 23, 2016)

i'm having good success with it so far....


----------



## 3Impressions (Aug 29, 2016)

That's good to know, I'll order some samples. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

You can keep up with everyone's experience, below.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t654618.html


----------



## 3Impressions (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks, the link is just what I needed. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 5X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Reveal-S Cotton Sublimation is a new technology, allows for the decoration of bold graphics onto white and light colored 100% cotton and blended fabrics using Ink-Jet Sublimation. It is a self-weeding paper. The product produced with a bold colors with exceptional wash durability. 

Technical Support:
Epson, Ricoh and Sawgrass printers can use Release-S Film as long as they are using sublimation ink.


----------



## 3Impressions (Aug 29, 2016)

That's great info, thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

